# Anyone else's dog obsessed with apples!?



## MizElz (16 February 2008)

Both our labs love them! I never feed them apples because I prefer to save them for the horse (get my priorities right, LOL) but they both know that when Mum and my bro eat apples, they will get the core! Tis bloomin' messy too....apple sludge everywhere! I've simply never known apples to be a canine favourite, and wondered if anyone else has a dog that loves them?


----------



## ihatework (16 February 2008)

My do adores them, we have an apple tree on one of the walks and I literally have to drag him away as he trys to wolf as many down in one go!
I thought that apple cores wasn't good for them in any great quantity?


----------



## MizElz (16 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I thought that apple cores wasn't good for them in any great quantity? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really? I've never heard that before!


----------



## Maesfen (16 February 2008)

We have an old Conference pear tree in the garden and the dogs love them, they are treasure and well guarded too!


----------



## Ravenwood (16 February 2008)

An apple is the only thing my Spaniel scrounges for - he is totally obsessed by them.  I think though if you look in the bad food for dogs post pinned at the top it tells you that the pips are bad for them.


----------



## ajones (16 February 2008)

she loves both apples and carrots . its funny when she steals the horses carrots from under their noses and ends up getting chased ! LOL


----------



## echodomino (17 February 2008)

Our dogs go absolutely whappy for brussel sprouts!! My oldest JRT likes the horses barley rings!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 February 2008)

My Border terrier loves carrots and eats them like an otter, helds them upright in her paws and gnaws away!

My Doberman systematically denudes the apple tree of apples, first from the ground, then climbing his front legs up the trunk, and finally jumping on all fours to grab a branch and bend it to the ground (or break it) to then pluck off the juicy prize!

What with that and the chicken ladies stripping the fruit bushes I think we are the mugs in our household!


----------



## nadinek82 (20 February 2008)

My dog also loves apples, but i think he was probably a horse in a previous life cause he loves polos aswell!


----------



## amabelscott (21 February 2008)

mines a carrotaholic!


----------

